# Weekend Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Doing some smoking on the Akorn this weekend. I did an over night brisket cook. I separated the point and the flat so it would fit on the smoker better. The brisket came off at 4am and two Boston Butts went on immediately after. I will do a rack of baby backs and some ABT's tomorrow. My neighbor will get the ribs and one butt. Here are some pics.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wish I had tapasmell on this phone....just to get a whiff of those yummy meats!! As always...that is some good look'in grub Paymaster!!


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice sir, a fine cut of meat you have done there.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

As always it looks great! Got to give you lots of credit. Mine never seems to make it off the Akorn without a few wounds around the edges. Love that bark :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Baby Backs and ABT's are cookin.








http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Burnt Ends are done


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope!! This is when burnt ends are done! Lol...
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa174/RossMaehl/DSC_0012-53.jpg


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Nope!! This is when burnt ends are done! Lol...
> http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa174/RossMaehl/DSC_0012-53.jpg


Haaaaaaaaaaa! :thumbup:

Brisket gets sliced for supper. Plated pics soon!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Da Plate


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

my, my...


----------

